# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any Ideas for my 55?



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok I have a planted 55 galoon with med lighting and no CO'2 is there anything I could possibly grow on the bottom to make it more greener I have dwarf sag but really isnt doing much for green I wanna kinda hide the horrible multi coloured rocks..lol..I know their ugly but they were free LOL!! Any ideas would be appriecate!! Thanxs!


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok I have a planted 55 galoon with med lighting and no CO'2 is there anything I could possibly grow on the bottom to make it more greener I have dwarf sag but really isnt doing much for green I wanna kinda hide the horrible multi coloured rocks..lol..I know their ugly but they were free LOL!! Any ideas would be appriecate!! Thanxs!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Most Anubias species, Java moss and Java fern do well in lower light setups. They're not quick growers, but they are good, solid contiunual growers.


----------



## Pisidan (Jan 4, 2004)

sorry forgot to add a pic!! And thanxs I do have java fern and stuff like that im looking for more of a grass kinda covering thing!


----------

